# MTB 26” Rear Wheel - Rim Brakes



## Proto (3 Dec 2017)

Resurrecrung an old MTB for use as town/hack bike but in need of back wheel and cassette. Rim brakes, not disc.

It was originally a 7 speed or possibly 8, but it doesn’t matter too much as I’ll be using with friction thumb shifters. 
Or If someone has got some spare shifters ..............

Anyone got anything cluttering up their shed? Nothing too expensive, but decent nick, please. Happy to pay a fair price and postage, or can collect Oxford/Aylesbury/High Wycombe area.


----------

